# Arabs - how much weight can they carry?



## ShadowFlame (25 June 2008)

Out of interest. I've always been given very different views about arabs and weight carrying. Some say they are only for very lightweight riders due to their fine build, others say they are good weight carriers because of their short backs and very dense bone? Anyone have any opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Pasha (25 June 2008)

There is a way whereby you measure the cannon bone circumference and apparently this tells you how much weight the horse can carry BUT alot depends on conformation, condition and age.

Yes Arabs have higher bone density than most other breeds, therefore they are stronger and in theory can carry more weight - they used to carry men to war and still do carry men all day over desert and rough terrain.

I own a 15.2 Russian x Polish who is a 'traditional' type (quite chunky and strong). Before I brought him as a 6yr old he was ridden by a 13.5 Stone man. However, since then he has only been ridden by those between 9 and 11 stone and he's now 21 so I wouldn't put anyone heavier than me (10 stone) on him (before tack).

Edited to say - Arabs can carry a lot of weight relative to their size but that's not to say they could carry 20 stone or more! They are small horses and can carry more weight probably than another breed of the same height, but not an ID or something


----------



## Orangehorse (25 June 2008)

They can probably carry more than they look, and people will cite being mounts for adults in Arabian countries.

However, the men are not as big as Europeans (in general) and also if you look at photos of the original Arab horses imported by Lady Wentworth, you will see that they are quite chunky in comparison with most of the ones around today.


----------



## flyingfeet (25 June 2008)

My dad (14st) used to ride our 14.3hh arab mare, she never had any problems... well other than being an arab in general.... I think the entire family fell off her at some point!


----------



## ecrozier (25 June 2008)

My arab is polish bred so quite chuky, and happily carries on the odd occaision my 14st OH.  Wouldn't expect him to do it every day but once i a while isn't a problem.
They do as people say above have dense bone and usally pretty good feet etc and are capable of carrying more weight than sa a TB the same size I think.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (25 June 2008)

I'm 5'9" and range between 11.5- 12 stone (depending on the time of year, LOL!) and my loan Arab is 14.1 and she carries me just fine even with my heavy side saddle.


----------



## jumpthemoon (25 June 2008)

My friend has an arab that she does endurance on - he's about 15hh and v lightweight and she weighs 13st (only when you include the saddle though!) He doesn't have any problems.


----------



## JoJo_ (25 June 2008)

My ex who moved back to arizona has an arab and he is now about 15-16st. He rides western. I think he's too big for her but its not uncommon that they ride smaller horses than I think is right. I'd be worried i'd break her if I get on her. Only 14.2hh.


----------



## mrdarcy (25 June 2008)

People talk so much rubbish about arabs.  I agree with the other posters - I've seen plenty of arabs out competing endurance with large blokes on them and very successfully over the longer distances and race rides too.  As endurance horses are vetted so closely and so frequently it's more than enough proof that arabs can carry plenty of weight and still perform at a high level.


----------



## Foxglove (25 June 2008)

For endurance, International weight is 11'11 and most have no problem carrying that weight


----------



## bexandspooky (25 June 2008)

They are built to carry full sized men and they kit over deserts - they can manage most average sized people without batting an eyelid.

They are not the 'little weedy' horses everyone makes them out to be


----------



## Grey_Arab (25 June 2008)

My boy is 14.1 he's from Sweden, but has Polish roots and I'm around 11 stone and 5'5'' atm (although trying to be less!) and he carries me fine, we do all sorts only local level comps though and he still manages to be a little speed merchant!! He's 18 btw and I'm the heaviest person that does ride him.
A pic of him as I just can't resist!
Dressage 





and jumping


----------



## mrdarcy (25 June 2008)

He's stunning!  Love that jump photo.  Also proves that arabs last longer than any other breed.  My 20 year old is still competing endurance and there are many many examples of arabs competing well into their twenties


----------



## Meadon (25 June 2008)

I've always prefered Arabs because I'm quite light. But the Egyptian Arab I use to loan, 14.2hh good quite easily carry alot more. They are tough things.


----------



## Happytohack (26 June 2008)

In FEI endurance races with the top distance being 160 km (100 miles) in a day, the minimum weight requirement is 75kg.  The majority of horses taking part are pure bred Arabs.  The horses are constantly checked by vets throughout the rides with the horses' welfare being paramount.  Some of the speeds are amazing with winners averaging over 20km per hour.


----------



## ShadowFlame (26 June 2008)

Thanks all, very informative 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It seems they really are weight carriers then, despite the fine appearance. Maybe someday...


----------

